# Matthew McConaughey as "The Lincoln Lawyer"?



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Who would you cast in the role of Mickey Haller, who practices law out of his car in *"The Lincoln Lawyer," * Michael Connelly's legal thriller?

I'd go with Paul Giamatti or Chris Cooper or John C. Reilly, character actors with lived-in faces. But Hollywood needs star power to open a picture -- they think -- and I'm watching a preview with Matthew McConaughey. Wrong. All wrong.

What do you think of the casting?

What are your favorite and least favorite casting choices.

BTW, when they make a movie from Laura Hillenbrand's *"Unbroken," * I'd like to see James Franco as Louie Zamperini.

Paul Levine


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't read the book, but isn't Matthew McConaughey that guy who always has his shirt off?  Paul Giamatti is definitely a talented actor; I'd much sooner watch a movie he stars in.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I like Paul Giamatti for the role. He's one of my favorite actors. But I wouldn't mind if they found a part for Matthew McConaughey too. 
L.J.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I never have actors in mind for roles when I read, but I'm keeping an open mind about McConaughey as Haller.  I'm excited and yet nervous about this whole movie as I saw first half of "Blood Works" and was very uneasy...and I haven't even read the book yet!  I'm still ploughing thru his first Bosch book (got a bit side tracked with other books and stuff), but read all of Connelly's recent stuff.  I love Haller and McEvoy!  Bosch sounds cool after reading "9 Dragons", but like I said it's seems to be slow going at this point.

Tris


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

John C. Reilly would have been better casting. McConaughey can do a sleazy character pretty well, so maybe Michael will be luckier this time. I love Harry Bosch, particularly the early novels, and Chris Cooper would be great.


----------



## Chris Culver (Jan 28, 2011)

> Bosch sounds cool after reading "9 Dragons", but like I said it's seems to be slow going at this point.


9 Dragons was a little different for a Bosch book. If you want another Bosch, try reading "The Concrete Blonde" next. I don't know how other people feel, but it's my favorite of the series.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Completely agree, The Concrete Blonde is my favorite Bosch title. Wonderful novel.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Matthew McConaughey!!!!  They have got to be kidding!

Yes, Chris Cooper would be great as Mickey Haller.  So would Sean Penn.  Or maybe even Jon Hamm from Mad Men.

Jeez, Matthew McConaughey...just kill me now.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Ruth,
Jon Hamm with a three-day growth of beard, as in "The Town," is an inspired choice.  

Sean Penn would have brought something interesting and offbeat to the role.  McConaughey?  Blah.

Paul Levine


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

That Lincoln Lawyer is a really good novel, maybe the best of the half dozen Connelly novels I've read, including The Poet. I've never really enjoyed a McConaughey performance. How's about Robert Downey Jr.?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

That newish kid from The Hangover, Bradley Cooper. He's got the same rogue charm.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Harry, Bradley Cooper is an appealing actor, but Louie Z. should be edgy, quirky, tough.  He was a pretty serious juvenile delinquent, as it was called in those days.

I'd been thinking of James Franco.  After seeing him at the Oscars, I'm glad the role would call for virtually no humor.


----------



## Michael Harris (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought the role was already cast with Colin Firth in the lead.  In fact, I've been reading about an October or November release so I assumed that filming was finished.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Perhaps I spoke too soon.

The New York Times review  treats both the movie and Matthew McConaughey gently.

Paul Levine


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but it's on my list.

The first movie that Matthew McConaughey was in was "A Time to Kill," in which he played the lawyer, Jake Brigance. I think he was excellent in that role, and have a feeling that he can be very good in his new movie. It's a shame that he made the move to romantic comedy (well, except for the many opportunities that those of us who find him attractive get to see him w/o his shirt), as I think he did his best work in "A Time to Kill." Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Ruth Harris said:


> Matthew McConaughey!!!! They have got to be kidding!
> 
> Yes, Chris Cooper would be great as Mickey Haller. So would Sean Penn. Or maybe even Jon Hamm from Mad Men.
> 
> Jeez, Matthew McConaughey...just kill me now.


Matthew McConaughey always seems to be aware of how beautiful he is. Give me Giamatti any day. No problem with beauty there.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I liked the book and Matthew McConaughey doesn't seem a good match, I am going to check out the film.

I like the idea of bradley Cooper as Haller.  How about Michael Sheen as Haller??


----------



## zizekpress (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know. McConaughey's face looks more and more like it's made of wax. He goes anywhere near a candle, he's in big trouble.

Are there many candles in Lincoln Lawyer?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

There is the big flame thrower scene in the candle factory at the end.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I'm okay with the casting, though it is unexpected. I was thinking of Mick as being darker-haired/complexion. And since he and Bosch are related, does that mean Bosch's actor will have to look like McConaghey? It's not as bad a casting as Hollywood sometimes does. I was never able to get past Tom Hanks as Forrest Gump (did they not read the part about him weighing 300 pounds). Haller definitely needs to be good looking and charming, and McConaghey has that going for him. 

I love Franco as Zamperini!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I think I'm okay with the casting, though it is unexpected. I was thinking of Mick as being darker-haired/complexion. And since he and Bosch are related, does that mean Bosch's actor will have to look like McConaghey? It's not as bad a casting as Hollywood sometimes does. I was never able to get past Tom Hanks as Forrest Gump (did they not read the part about him weighing 300 pounds). Haller definitely needs to be good looking and charming, and McConaghey has that going for him.
> 
> I love Franco as Zamperini!


If he needs to be good-looking and charming, you're right. Matthew McConaughey has just the qualities that are required. I still think he really hit it out of the park in _A Time to Kill,_ especially when he delivered the summation to the jury. (Apparently, when the movie was being cast, he was going to audition for the part that Kiefer Sutherland played, but after reading the part of Jake Brigance, he begged to be allowed to audition for it. Once he auditioned, he had the part.)


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

No on McConaughey.  Someone older, someone who looks more world-weary.
The book made the great point that just because your DNA is there, doesn't mean you committed the crime.  And vice versa.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

easyreader said:


> No on McConaughey. Someone older, someone who looks more world-weary.
> The book made the great point that just because your DNA is there, doesn't mean you committed the crime. And vice versa.


I haven't read the book, so maybe I don't get it. I had read _A Time to Kill_ before it was cast, and didn't picture Brigance to look anything like McConaughey, but then, he hadn't been in any movies yet. I know several people who saw the movie yesterday and/or today, and they said it was very good, and they thought McConaughey did a fine job. To each his own.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

How about Danny Davitto?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It would be nice to hear from someone that has actually _seen_ the movie before passing judgement... 
This reminds me of all those Kindle reviews by people who don't own kindles... just saying.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> It would be nice to hear from someone that has actually _seen_ the movie before passing judgement...
> This reminds me of all those Kindle reviews by people who don't own kindles... just saying.


What a novel idea, Cuechick.  So far, no one who's actually seen it has weighed in. I've talked to several friends who have seen it, and they liked it a lot.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> It would be nice to hear from someone that has actually _seen_ the movie before passing judgement...
> This reminds me of all those Kindle reviews by people who don't own kindles... just saying.


I see your point, but I don't think so. We're talking about casting here, not the actor's performance. All you need to know is what he looks like. Like my earlier comparison of Tom Hanks as Forrest Gump, it wasn't about Hanks' performance, it was his physical appearance.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one here who thinks Matthew McConaughey's appearance is just fine.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I guess I'm the only one here who thinks Matthew McConaughey's appearance is just fine.


No you are not!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> No you are not!


Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not read the book, so I have no clue as to what the perfect casting would be. I will say it is funny that it seems a little like reverse discrimination, cause Matthew is good looking. I think some one commented about him taking off his shirt a lot, etc.. true maybe (and I thank you everytime MM ).. but I have a funny Matthew story, which is why I really like him. IMO it demostrates why he is not a typical hollywood hunk. 

A few years ago he was here in Atlanta filming the movie "We Are Marshall", my friend spotted him, on a treadmill, where you ask? Not some expensive buckhead gym or ritzy hotel spa. At her local YMCA! Which was also my Y for a while and not in the best area... he was right next to her and when she looked at him he gave her a big, texas smile.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I have not read the book, so I have no clue as to what the perfect casting would be. I will say it is funny that it seems a little like reverse discrimination, cause Matthew is good looking. I think some one commented about him taking off his shirt a lot, etc.. true maybe (and I thank you everytime MM ).. but I have a funny Matthew story, which is why I really like him. IMO it demostrates why he is not a typical hollywood hunk.
> 
> A few years ago he was here in Atlanta filming the movie "We Are Marshall", my friend spotted him, on a treadmill, where you ask? Not some expensive buckhead gym or ritzy hotel spa. At her local YMCA! Which was also my Y for a while and not in the best area... he was right next to her and when she looked at him he gave her a big, texas smile.


He appears to be pretty down-to-earth from what I've read and seen. Your story further convinces me. I noticed that most of the people complaining and him are men. I'm kind of relieved that they aren't as crazy about him as some of us women.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I heard Connelly even suggested McConaughey, and that he's much happier with this movie than he was with Clint Eastwood's "Blood Work."


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Christopher Meeks said:


> I heard Connelly even suggested McConaughey, and that he's much happier with this movie than he was with Clint Eastwood's "Blood Work."


I bet he saw him in _A Time to Kill_  (I'll quit mentioning that movie. Sorry.)


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I bet he saw him in _A Time to Kill_  (I'll quit mentioning that movie. Sorry.)


Cindy, you'll love this article from the Los Angeles Times where McConaughey and Connelly are driven around Los Angeles talking about what they do: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-ca-lincoln-lawyer-20110313,0,2588202.story


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Christopher Meeks said:


> Cindy, you'll love this article from the Los Angeles Times where McConaughey and Connelly are driven around Los Angeles talking about what they do: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-ca-lincoln-lawyer-20110313,0,2588202.story


Thanks for the link, Christopher. I enjoyed reading it, and love his laid back manner, as well as his Texas-driven philosophies. I'm happy to hear that he's hoping to do more dramatic parts, although I've enjoyed his work in his chick-flick romantic comedies (because I am, at heart, a romantic who loves most chick flicks). 

Thanks again.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just read a preview of the newest Michael Connelly The Fifth Witness, due out April 5th. In it, a character says to Mickey Haller, "you should have been played by Andy Garcia in the movie." Haller chalks it up to his mother's Latino looks and moves on. 

Nonetheless, I didn't mind picturing McConaghey while reading, at all


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Haven't read the book or seen the film, but one of my favorite McConaughey performances is still his breakthrough one in 1996's A Time to Kill, where he played a persuasive young lawyer. I've grown sick of his romantic comedy crap, so I'm happy at least that he's doing something more appropriate for his talents. I've heard mixed things... I think I'll wait for video.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

brianrowe said:


> Haven't read the book or seen the film, but one of my favorite McConaughey performances is still his breakthrough one in 1996's A Time to Kill, where he played a persuasive young lawyer. I've grown sick of his romantic comedy crap, so I'm happy at least that he's doing something more appropriate for his talents. I've heard mixed things... I think I'll wait for video.


I don't know if you've read many of the previous posts, but that's a favorite of mine, too. It was actually his first role. I'm looking forward to seeing "The Lincoln Lawyer" soon.


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

Let me preface this by saying I have not read the book. But my mom has and she begged me to go see the movie with her this weekend. We both absolutely loved the movie. It was one of the best movies I have seen in the theatre in a while. I was intrigued for the entire 2 hours, never even looked at my watch. And while I can't compare Matthew McConaughey to the book version of his character, but I thought he knocked it out the park. 

Anyone who is even considering going to see this, I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I just read a preview of the newest Michael Connelly The Fifth Witness, due out April 5th. In it, a character says to Mickey Haller, "you should have been played by Andy Garcia in the movie." Haller chalks it up to his mother's Latino looks and moves on.


It's hard keeping up with Connelly. He writes faster than I can read. (Then again, I'm reading other books). As a writer, I'm in awe of his output and his quality. He certainly sets the bar high. I've noticed that journalists-turned-fiction-writers tend to write well and fast. They are used to deadlines. Connelly has been publishing two books a year for the last few years.

It's interesting that Harry Bosch hasn't made it to the screen yet. What actor might play Harry?


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Paul Levine said:


> Who would you cast in the role of Mickey Haller, who practices law out of his car in *"The Lincoln Lawyer," * Michael Connelly's legal thriller?
> 
> I'd go with Paul Giamatti or Chris Cooper or John C. Reilly, character actors with lived-in faces. But Hollywood needs star power to open a picture -- they think -- and I'm watching a preview with Matthew McConaughey. Wrong. All wrong.
> 
> ...


I saw that he was going to play that role. I read the book and love the character. I'm not a big fan of Matthew Mc. I have seen him in a few movies, and it seems like he is always the same! It's like he plays himself in every movie. Who knows, maybe this will be his big break through role. I hope so. It's a good opportunity to change his image among movie goers and open up more roles for him.

I think casting is such a hard thing to do, especially based on a book that so many people have read and loved.


----------



## Pechorin (Mar 21, 2011)

You know in some ways I am disappointed when they cast someone PERFECTLY from a book. By casting someone different than your expectations they can often create a new perspective on the themes of the book. 
As an opposite example you can look at how many time Hugh Grant has been cast as a character that you could totally imagine him playing when you were reading the book, and how predictable that usually turns out.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I bet he saw him in _A Time to Kill_  (I'll quit mentioning that movie. Sorry.)


Actually, according to the article I read, Connelly saw McConaughey playing the sleazy agent (I think) in "Tropic Thunder" and told his wife "He could be Mickey Haller".

I got interested in reading *The Lincoln Lawyer* after seeing the previews for the movie (I've read the first 3 Harry Bosch books) - so of course I had Matthew McC in my head the whole time, and had no problem with that. And it's not just because I'm a dirty old lady...at least I don't think it is...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> And it's not just because I'm a dirty old lady...at least I don't think it is...


Of course it's not....


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Touche, Cuechick.

I gotta go see the movie before mouthing off any more.

But I'm off to Santa Fe for "Left Coast Crime" tomorrow. So the movie will wait until next week.

In the meantime, I'd love to hear from people who have seen it.

Paul Levine


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, based on Erin22's review above, I decided to see the movie today. Again, I had not read the book and really had no plan to see it in the theaters till I read Erin's rave. I agree with her completely, it was a really great film and thought MM was the perfect combo of sleaze, heart, brains and hotness for the roll. 

There is also a terrific supporting cast; William H. Macy, Marisa Tomei (how nice to see a woman aging beautifully and naturally!),
John Leguizamo, Michael Paré (Eddie!) and Josh Lucas. Oh and Trace Atkins as a biker  

Really quite an enjoyable and well done film and some really funny moments too. It takes a lot these days to get me to spend the money to see a movie, even the matinee prices (if your lucky enough to find a theater that still has those) are crazy high. I can say though I do not regret spending a penny of the 7.50 it cost.


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Meemo,

That was Tom Cruise (in a fat suit) in "Tropic Thunder."

Paul


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Paul Levine said:


> Meemo,
> 
> That was Tom Cruise (in a fat suit) in "Tropic Thunder."
> 
> Paul


Thanks for the clarification! I've been wracking my brain trying to remember MM in "Tropic Thunder."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've moved this to NQK as it's not actually a discussion of a book!  

Thanks!

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I know I'm old (60) but, Matthew certainly ain't my idea of Mickey Haller.  I picture Haller as a 50 ish overweight guy.  Don't know who that might be, but I won't go see Matthew play this role.  I really enjoyed the novel, and don't want it all spoiled.  As to who should play Bosch, great question!


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Let me throw a few names out for possibly playing Harry Bosch. He'd have to be in his forties or fifties, look as if life has pulled him down, but he would be serious and adept: Viggo Mortensen, Sean Penn, Gary Oldman, Nicholas Cage, and long shots, John Travolta and Kevin Bacon. My choice would be Viggo.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I've never read the book but I saw the movie this weekend and I enjoyed it. I usually don't like Matthew McConaughey but he was pretty good in this kind of role and the supporting cast was great too.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul Levine said:


> Meemo,
> 
> That was Tom Cruise (in a fat suit) in "Tropic Thunder."
> 
> Paul


I know about Tom Cruise in the fat suit (I think playing a producer or maybe a director), but MM was in it too, played "Rick Peck". (I had to check IMDB for the character's name, I've only seen a little of Tropic Thunder.) 
http://o.seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/movies/2014471615_connelly14.html
This isn't the article I'd read, but the same basic quote is here: "I write my books never thinking of an actor," he [Connelly] said. "But I had gone to see a movie called 'Tropic Thunder,' in which [McConaughey] plays a sleazy agent. I leaned over to my wife and whispered, 'He'd be a good Mickey Haller.'"


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Just watched the movie, enjoyed it and thought Matthew McConaughey was fine as the lawyer. He played the part well, and yes....the shirt is off briefly.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Matt McC already ruined Clive Cussler's Dirk character so much that the author told people don't see the movie (and got sued for it).

Not looking forward to this.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Elijah Joon said:


> Matt McC already ruined Clive Cussler's Dirk character so much that the author told people don't see the movie (and got sued for it).
> 
> Not looking forward to this.


Actors are often miss cast but a film is collaborative effort and rarely the fault of one thing. Authors are often vocal about their feelings and who can blame them when something that is so close to them is taken over by other people and re-fabricated beyond recognition. So when a writer is happy with the result, I think that is a huge endorsement. Clearly, if you read this thread or some of the media reports Connelly is very happy with both the casting and results. It's a great movie, anyone that chooses not to see it will be missing out.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Off topic, but my wife and I have always thought he bears a striking resemblance to this guy:










We always refer to him as "The Mountaineer."


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Actors are often miss cast but a film is collaborative effort and rarely the fault of one thing. Authors are often vocal about their feelings and who can blame them when something that is so close to them is taken over by other people and re-fabricated beyond recognition. So when a writer is happy with the result, I think that is a huge endorsement. Clearly, if you read this thread or some of the media reports Connelly is very happy with both the casting and results. It's a great movie, anyone that chooses not to see it will be missing out.


LOL


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

daveconifer said:


> Off topic, but my wife and I have always thought he bears a striking resemblance to this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Great pic Dave


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Okay, I was wrong!

Finally saw the movie.

M.M. was fine.  Believable.  The character-establishing moments early in the film worked well and were true to the book.

I vow never to again review a movie or a performance BEFORE seeing it!

Paul Levine


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Paul Levine said:


> Okay, I was wrong!
> 
> Finally saw the movie.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it (and M.M. in the part). My daughters both saw it, and thought it was very good. (They, like I, are fans of him in the role of Jake Brigance, in "A Time To Kill," the first role that he had, I believe.)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sunday I am going to TLL -- can hardly wait have really wanted to see this movie.  I am not a MM fan. . . I must be one of the few that don't think he is all that handsome.  However, I remember him from "A Time To Kill".  He played that part very well.  The people who have seen the movie certainly think he did a fine job.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

A friend of mine was telling me he was in Tachapie, California (small town) and wanted to see a movie, any half-decent movie. The multiplex titles all looked bad, but he saw "The Lincoln Lawyer" anyway. Not only did the movie surprise him in how really good it was, he's also now reading the book. I noticed that Connelly's book "The Lincoln Lawyer" was #1 last week in fiction sales, which means there are many people like my friend. The movie is doing its job well.


----------

